# Similar to Ikariam, but better...



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

As some of you are aware, and playing Ikariam, i've come across another one which is REALLY addictive - IMO better than Ikariam.

Join up and see if you like;

http://www.travian.co.uk/?uc=uk2_38486


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

noooo, i didnt see this


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Gave up, their website was painfully slow today. Nothing to do with my connection.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That's odd - I've been using it all morning and not noticed any slowdown. 

Make sure you register on server 2 and in the southwest.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone else signed up?

I'm beardboy in game, so drop me a message on the game


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

ill have a look later, last thing i need is more time sucked away by a game lol.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL - it is rather addictive!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm there

My village is Funkytown


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

signed up yesterday, played it for 10 minutes and got fed up, lucky really as i already waste enough time on ikariam


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Its not bad, but i prefer Kingsage from the makers of Ikariam.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone else?

Sanchez - what are you co-ords and which server etc?

I'm on Server 2 and in the SW.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Funkytown (-47|-215) Server 2 and in the SW.

I have just deleted my account...What a crap game!!!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

I think it's better than ikariam, but slow to start - gets better the more you play.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone on here actively playing it?


----------

